# Mixing Reds in Inebrya Ice Cream....is it possible?



## tinksilver (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi there, I have bright red hair now but it has gone quite orangey.....I have been looking at the Inebrya Ice Cream colour from Shoppers and love the brightest red but would want to tone it down a little with one of the other reds....is it possible to mix two reds together? I have quite long hair and would need at least two bottles anyways.  Also should I stick with 10volume developer as well?Thank you


----------

